# HELP!! My Rediffmail Account Deleted



## rajesh (Jan 25, 2006)

A  weird thing has happened. I was able to login to my Rediff account till morning, but in the Evening it was giving an invalid username/password error.

Then I tried using the forgot password option and to my shock it informed my account did not exist.    

That is my personal account, the one which I use for my daily use and the one which I use in my Resume as well.

Can any of u throw some light on this?


----------



## invisible (Jan 25, 2006)

Samething happening with me today  **** rediff


----------



## puja399 (Jan 25, 2006)

Perhaps some error with the password server, hope it will be okayed soon.


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 25, 2006)

there is some prob from their side and they are trying to rectify it... i was able to login just now, but on opening a mail i logged out .... all the emails that i sent till 7 to rediff ids bounced back


----------



## nishant_nms (Jan 25, 2006)

I am not able to login too


----------



## RCuber (Jan 25, 2006)

no problem here


----------



## rajas700 (Jan 26, 2006)

Works fine..........


----------



## suhasingale (Jan 26, 2006)

This was because yesterday many of the VSNL servers were down and rediffmails mailserver is also with VSNL. REDIFF.COM is on US data center and rediffmail.com is on indian data center i.e is with VSNL. 

Because of this many of the mails sent at rediffmail email id's were bounced back.


----------



## rajesh (Jan 26, 2006)

AT last. It is working Now. I was worried as it was my Primary EMail.

They should at least put up a Message on their site. 
Idiots


----------



## mehulved (Jan 26, 2006)

I've found rediff unreliable many times so I don't keep any important mails out there. Though they've improved lately still they're a bit unreliable compared to other MSP's.


----------



## phatratt (Jan 27, 2006)

even i had same problems


----------

